# Can you grow fry in same tank as mother



## kutanovski14 (Feb 3, 2008)

I was wondering if u could grow your fry in the same tank that your piranhas layed them in???


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

nope... they'll get eaten and will probably be sucked into your filter if they're not eaten, let alone die.. Get a sponge filter and a 10 gallon tank and read up on it if you have a breeding pair

growing out fry takes A LOT of time and effort... so if you have the time, go for it.

I dont have enough time on my hands right now to keep up with it myself so im gonna quit for awhile


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Dinner anyone?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

not if want to keep them.

not if want to keep them.


----------

